# Chest pain during pregnancy?



## mrsbailey8

So since my second trimester i have had heart palpatations, heart flutters, and chest pain. I went to the ER 3 times for it where they did ekgs, chest xray, checked for dvt or svt i cant remember which. Finally my OB sent me to a cardiologist where they did an echo, ekg, and i wore a halter heart moniter for 24 hours...everything came back normal and the cardiologist put it all down to being pregnant...

It pretty much went away for a month and now its all back...i think it may have to do with my anxiety too because i have noticed it gets worse when i start getting stressed...

I was just wondering if anyone else experiences any of this? Are you worried about it effecting you during labor? 

I think my biggest fear is that i will have a reaction to a pain med at the hospital and it will affect my heart...even though the cardiologist said everything was normal...


----------



## mom and ttc

mrsbailey8 said:


> So since my second trimester i have had heart palpatations, heart flutters, and chest pain. I went to the ER 3 times for it where they did ekgs, chest xray, checked for dvt or svt i cant remember which. Finally my OB sent me to a cardiologist where they did an echo, ekg, and i wore a halter heart moniter for 24 hours...everything came back normal and the cardiologist put it all down to being pregnant...
> 
> It pretty much went away for a month and now its all back...i think it may have to do with my anxiety too because i have noticed it gets worse when i start getting stressed...
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone else experiences any of this? Are you worried about it effecting you during labor?
> 
> I think my biggest fear is that i will have a reaction to a pain med at the hospital and it will affect my heart...even though the cardiologist said everything was normal...

yes i have it, actually had it for over an hour today. feels like somebody stabbing me in my heart ...


----------



## mrsbailey8

It's such a scary feeling! Even though I saw a specialist and he said everything was fine I still get so worried...


----------



## megrenade

I've had off and on chest pain too.. so bad that it radiates to my neck and upper back.. I haven't had it checked out though.

and also, I've been getting LOTS of heart palpitations lately.. even when I'm just sitting on the couch doing nothing (which is what I do 90% of the time) - but, everyone told me it was normal to have them once in awhile because your body is doing a lot of work and pumping a lot more blood.

hope it's nothing :hugs:


----------



## mrsbailey8

Im sure its nothing. My Dr. said that its normal too but decided to send me to a specialist because i had went to the ER three times lol im sure they sent me just to shut me up lol. Im just worried about the palpatations during labor...and i dont want to have any complications if i do need pain meds...but im hoping to go natural.


----------



## jasminejo24

this might sound like the sillyest question ever but have you concidered acid reflux? i only say this because i had it before i was pregnant and thankfully its gone now but i remember the doctors assured me thats what it was
the symptoms i had 
1 a crushing feeling on my chest like someone had laid an anvil on me
2. a stabbing in my heart
3. pain in shoulders and arround back (dr said this was due to me tensing up and stressing when acid reflux came on)

it was so bad the one day i honestly though i was going to die and an ambulance had to be called

i hope whatever it is it goes away soon!


----------



## mrsbailey8

jasminejo24 said:


> this might sound like the sillyest question ever but have you concidered acid reflux? i only say this because i had it before i was pregnant and thankfully its gone now but i remember the doctors assured me thats what it was
> the symptoms i had
> 1 a crushing feeling on my chest like someone had laid an anvil on me
> 2. a stabbing in my heart
> 3. pain in shoulders and arround back (dr said this was due to me tensing up and stressing when acid reflux came on)
> 
> it was so bad the one day i honestly though i was going to die and an ambulance had to be called
> 
> i hope whatever it is it goes away soon!

I do have really bad acid reflux! So maybe thats also causing some of the pain...i never knew acid reflux could cause any pain other than the burning feeling.


----------



## jasminejo24

oh god i cant begin to describe how scared i was when i called the amulance it honestly felt like my breastbone was fractured and my ribs were bout to burst open like in aliens i had been in pain for about an hour and had thrown up violently the whole time.
i was given lanzoprazol 30mg a fe months before and the ambulance man said to stop taking it as he believed it was too high a dose for me and was making the problem worse so i stopped taking it and gradually over the next month the acid reflux got less and less painfull and stopped when i found out i was pregnant.

maybe if you are taking medicin for it you should have a chat with your doc about changing it as a lot of people i know havent gotten on with the first medicin they were prescribed for it. i ended up not needing it, my mil was switched to omaprazol and my mom ended up on lanoprazol so you could allways try something a bit different and see if that is it

my doctor said something about your heart and lungs not having many nerves running through them so quite often if your heart hurts its actually something near your heart thats hurting like your food pipe


----------



## mrsbailey8

I'm not taking anything for it except Tums lol but I will have to talk to my Dr about it!


----------



## jasminejo24

i wish you the best of luck getting it sorted and i hope it is something not to serious. after i stopped taking lanzoprazol i actully found a glass of milk and some milk of magnesium (dont know if they sell this where you are) did the trick i found the stronger the remedy the more it made it hurt


----------



## mrsbailey8

I'm sure it's not , of it was it would've shown up on the ultrasound of my heart. But thank you  I noticed milk does help!


----------



## jasminejo24

ah well thats a good sign if milk helps then its most likely entirely related to heartburn or acid reflux. i dont think milk cures heart trouble lol
im glad my first post didnt sound so silly now


----------



## drewsbabygirl

I've been having the pains too. I'm 12 weeks and 5 days. They come every once in awhile but when they do they can last all day on and off. Worst pains ever. I was freakin out about it but now that I see I'm not the only one it helps. Also it helps a lot to go outside to the cold and to have my upper back rubbed!


----------



## megrenade

This is a VERY old thread.. I was like, I don't remember posting that recently.. and saw it was from 2012 before DS was born :haha:


----------

